#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Sulaymān ibn Mūsā [d119H] (raḥimahullāh

## ABOE MR

Sulaymān ibn Mūsā [d119H] (raḥimahullāh) said:
When you fast, your hearing and sight should also fast, and your tongue should fast by keeping away from lies; and do not harm your servant. Do not let the day you fast be the same as the day you do not fast.1
1) Tārīkh Dimishq Vol. 22 p389

----------


## taher7

ma sha allah

----------

